# Outlook-Kalender: Alle Ereignisse anzeigen



## mschlegel (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Ich nutze Outlook eigentlich gar nicht, da für Mail und Kalender bei mir Thunderbird zum Einsatz kommt. Zur Sicherung meine Handy-Kontakte nehme ich natürlich Active Sync.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass mein Kalender etwas durcheinader ist und möchte ihn aufräumen. Mit Outlook ist das natürlich wesentlich angenehmer wie mit Handy-Touchscreen. Jetzt würde ich gern alle (und wirklich alle) Termine in einer Ansicht angezeigt bekommen. Geht so etwas? Und falls ja, wie?

Danke


----------



## alexanderthiel (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich benutze Outlook 2002.
in Outlook Kalender gehen:
Ansicht - Aktuelle Ansicht - Aktive Termine
Hier kannst du außwählen, welche Termine du ansprechen ( oder Löschen) willst, zum Beispiel alle.


----------

